# Black beard algae



## jbrianchamberlin

I'm getting a lot of this stuff on my drift wood. I don't mind the look of it but is it dangerous for the tank? The fish don't seem to mind it but of course nothing eats it at all. Just wondering what to do. I'm not getting anymore algae anywhere else. Trouble is I'm starting to get it on one of my plants that grows out of my drift wood.


----------



## James0816

BBA is not harmful to your fishies. Some folks like the look of it in small amounts but it can take over. A true SAE will munch it. I've also heard reports that flag fish will but have never been able to confirm that.

As for riding it, you can use H2O2 and using a small syringe, dose it right on top of the algae. Do this in only small amounts a little at a time. 

Do you inject CO2 or use ferts?


----------



## jbrianchamberlin

I use ferts but no C02. Excuse my stupidity but what do you mean H202?


----------



## jbrianchamberlin

I also have about 6 flying fox who won't touch it. They get everything else, but not the black beard.


----------



## Toad

I think H2O2 is hydrogen peroxide - but not positive.


----------



## James0816

Yes...H2O2 is Hydrogen Peroxide.

Flying Foxes won't touch it. Nor will CAE's or false SAEs.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin

I thought SAE's and flying fox's were the same.


----------



## James0816

Nope...they are different.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

very different, I think SAE's have been called false foxes in the trade in prior times, I only found 1 importer of them in the states and havnt heard back from them yet. I thought I had BBA but its just hair algae or it could be java moss but not sure what that stuff looks like in the early stages of growth.


----------



## James0816

Here's a good page for info on them:

Algae Eating Cyprinids


----------



## jbrianchamberlin

Well it looks like I have genuine SAE's but they aren't touching the black beard.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin

Not sure what else to do. I certainly don't mind the natural look of it, in fact I kind of like it. I just don't want it killing my plants. I took one piece of drift wood out of the tank a short while ago and really gave it a good scrubbing. Still, that stuff sticks like glue and it's hard to see when it's out of the tank and no longer in water. Will this stuff kill plants if it attaches itself to it?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

I believe it attaches to the dying parts of plants not totally sure, but I know it gets on decor and equipment and its a pita to deal with.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin

What about using a small wire brush? A firm toothbrush wouldn't work I think....


----------



## James0816

toothbrush will work. i've been known to use that from time to time. just haven't had to deal with it too much. GSA is what i normally use it for. You don't by chance have a phosphate test kit would ya?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

I just found true siamese algae eaters today and grabbed a pair, they are true as they get. 

I also scored a new angel from them for no charge, bitty fry guy was in with the juveniles the fish guy at this place stocks for sale. 

One has already started munching the other is swimming around the plants and wood nibbling here and there


----------



## jbrianchamberlin

I have true SAE's but they won't touch the black beard algae... 

James, what is GSA? I don't have a phosphate test kit but I do use a bag of phosguard because I have well water and that typically is high in phosphates/

I'm telling you, I'm really frustrated with this black beard crap. I mean I just used a wire brush which worked but it takes the wood with it. A regular firm toothbrush doesn't do spit to my BBA. I just can't believe there isn't anything on the market that helps get rid of this stuff. Spot treating it with H202 just seems like it would be an endless process.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

Drop the iron in the tank and it will starve. They are the only fish that eat BBA and hair algae. Maybe cut back on your feeding and they will eat it.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin

How do you drop the iron levels? Stop adding fert?


----------



## James0816

GSA is Green Spot Algae. It can be a pain to deal with too. The iron levels aren't gonna be much use with black beard.

And yes, dosing H202 can be cumbersome as it is spot treating however it is one way to get it gone.


----------



## Dmaaaaax

First make sure you really have SAE. The easiest way to tell is if their black line looks jagged and zig zags instead of being smooth. Here is a better link with pictures. The false SAE also has a brighter light band above the black band.
Will the Real SAE Please Swim Forward? Epalzeorhynchus and Crossocheilus et al.; or Minnows as Biological Algae Controls; In Search of the Elusive SAE's (Siamese Algae Eaters)

If it is just on the driftwood, leave it alone. The more it grows there, the less it will grow elsewhere because it is competing against itself for nutrients. But keep it in check. Watch your water flow and spot treat it with hydrogen peroxide (will turn it pink) or Excel. Stick your hand in there with a syringe and do small areas that are getting close to attaching onto plants.

Good luck.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin

Well well well... looks like I just found something out. Stupid stupid me have been using Neutra Regulator to balance my PH and to take out the chlorine from the tank. It's a phosphate based buffer (this I didn't know). I've also been using phosguard because using well water, I assumed my phosphate levels were high. This has been a total waste because one can't be used with the other. I also just read (on Seachem's site) that if I'm using additional ferts, I shouldn't use the Neutra Regulator because it could be causing an algae problem. They recomend using Acid or Alkaline buffers for PH. What should I use for Chlorine then? I had been using Neutra Regulator because it took out Chlorine and ammonia. Crap!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

Use prime for chlorine or a good dechlorinator. I dont mess with the Ph, fish adapt to Ph levels its a proven fact, leave the Ph alone and concentrate on what is causing the algae issue cause it sure is not the Ph.

My BW tank that has some of this algae is dow at 4.3-4.5 on the Ph and my tropical tank is at an 8.4Ph both tanks have the same algae. 

Like said before, leave it on the DW as it is established and contained there.


----------



## Dmaaaaax

I use prime, then add acid/akaline buffer to get a nice buffered pH and KH for my Discus tank.

The buffer is used in a high tech planted tank to obtain a higher pH and KH to start so when added to the tank the CO2 will bring down the pH to where you want. My tank's pH goes from 6.7 to 6.2 daily.


----------



## James0816

Yep...your PH is immaterial in dealing with this. You really need to check your phosphate levels and spot dose H2O2 if you want to rid it. BBA can be a tricky thing to deal with.


----------

